# Char-Griller 980 Temperature Issues



## tclaxton61 (Jul 5, 2021)

I purchased this grill the weekend before Father's day. The first cook, leg quarters, turned out great.  The second cook, a whole brisket, again, turned out fantastic. Great bark, good smoke ring, and out of this world good. However, 10 hours into my cook, I noticed the temperature started to rise. Not fast mind you, but it started creeping up and didn't stop. I had a calibrated dial thermometer that I placed in the smoke chamber to see if in fact it was the grill or the internal probe. In my case, it was the internal probe. Char-Griller customer service was more than happy to send me a replacement. I've not received it yet but should soon. In the interim I decided to cook on it again, another brisket. This time the flat cut. It too turned out great but I had to babysit it throughout the entire cook. The reason I bought this smoker/grill was so I could spend less time on fire management and more time visiting with family and friends. Hopefully the new probe will help but I am having my doubts. I have attached a few photos of my results so far. I will come back after I receive the new probe and cook on it a few more times. 
Oh, one more comment, as for the flap in the fan box, mine is still intact.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

Looks great.
My advice, forget the temp probs on the machine. Invest in a multi probe thermometer from some place like Inkbird. Those machine temp probs lie, and sometimes by a lot.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I don't know what type smoker a Char-Griller 980 is....


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 5, 2021)

It's a gravity feed, similar to the Masterbuilt variety


----------



## kruizer (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Whole heartly agree with Smokinedge - invest in a wireless thermometer like an Inkbird who is one of the Forum's sponsor.   I use the Inkbird IBBQ - 4BW  with their BBQ Go Pro app (Apple & Android). They are available from Amazon and the folks from Inkbird periodically post saving announcements above the savings on Amazon. And their customer service is only a PM or thread away on the Forum. 
John


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2021)

I believe he's talking about the internal probe that helps the smoker know how to adjust the unit to maintain a constant temp.  Like a pellet smoker. But I agree with the above. Get you a secondary probe to help monitor meat IT and smoker IT


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 27, 2021)

I have an Inkbird. Smoked a brisket 2 days ago. Left Tel-Tru at about 250°, right one at about 275° (still working on fine tuning this pit). I installed one of the Inkbird probes in the middle of the pit at grate level, of course, close to the doors. Temp showed around 315°! 

I bought this to measure meat IT, but are these probes expected to be accurate reading ambient air temperature? I find it hard to believe there could be that big of a temp difference between my analog TTs and the Inkbird.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 27, 2021)

Hopefully, this is just a probe placement or probe calibration issue between the two units. First double check the Ink Bird probe did not fall on the grill plate.  I have that happen more times than I want to admit. Drives me nuts!! 

Try recalibrating all probs _simultaneously _at freezing and boiling temperatures.  Record the difference between the probes.  I would repeat the recalibration a couple of times just to let the units stabilize. If the differences are still high, might be a bad probe. Contact Ink Bird on the Forum and see if they could send you a new probe. I recalibrate my probes every time I use them just out of habit and find variances all the time.  Keep us updated on your findings. 
John


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 27, 2021)

So, you are saying the probes should be accurate to read air temperature, okay. I have calibrated several times but will check again. 

Thank you.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry the delay in responding. The probes can be accurate for air temperature since there is no intense heat/cold source near the probe end.
Here is a link to a recent thread in the SMF Charcoal Group (May 2021) on the 980 and discusses similar issues with the temperature probe. 
Char-Griller 980 first impressions | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!

Long story short - Go with SmokinEdge's recommendation - forget the machine temperature probes, invest in a multiprobe thermometer, and use that to monitor your chamber temperatures and control the 980 .    I do the same thing with my MBE smoker - probe the chamber near the meat & 2 probes for IT. Keeps life simple. 
John


----------

